# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Hormone injected on pacman

## njoezx

Hi,i'm mike ,i'm still new bout frogs, my first frog is a pair of albino pacman bout 2 years of age.bout a week ago my male pacman did a calling, and i've set up a mating cage with fake rain, it last for about 3 days but i was not found any eggs released by the female frog. and after that my male frog stop  the"calling".
i read that horned frogs can be breed by 2 methods, first with the brumation and second with hormone injection. i wanna ask, did anyone here know how to do with the hormone injection method? how to give it and how many dose? 

thanks for any advice  :Big Grin:

----------

